# Trommelfilter inkl. Biokammern



## Corny80 (11. März 2021)

Hallo!
Ich erwäge mir einen Trommelfilter zuzulegen. Am liebsten wäre mir einer, bei dem Biokammern integriert sind, damit auch noch eine biologische Reinigung stattfindet. 

Ich bin auf diesen hier gestoßen:
https://www.makoi.nl/de/ilex-biodrum-20-0-trommelfilter-incl-mattenkammer.html?source=googlebase

Was haltet ihr von dem? 
Mein Teich hat ca. 18.000 l und es sind einige größere Kois drin. Meine Pumpe ist die DM Vario (Aquaforte) mit bis zu 30.000 l / h. 

Gruß, Corny


----------



## samorai (11. März 2021)

Ich halte nicht viel von Kompakt Filter, was ist denn wenn der TF mal die Hufe hoch macht, dann ist die Bio Box umsonst.


----------



## earl (11. März 2021)

Ich würde an deiner stelle diesen hier nehmen :
ilex drum 20 wenn der wirklich 25m3 kann dann ist der die bessere Wahl.

Gruß Arno


----------



## Biko (11. März 2021)

Ich nutze selbst einen Kombifilter und bin von dem System überzeugt. Deutlich geringerer Platzbedarf, besseres Temperaturmanagement (speziell im Winter) weniger Risiko für Leckage, etc. Und jedes Teil, das "die Hufe streckt" kann ersetzt oder repariert werden.

Allerdings scheint mir das von dir beschriebenen Teil mehr als fragwürdig.
Konkret aus der Beschreibung auf der Website:
- max. Kapazität 15m3 und geeignet für Koiteiche bis 20m3. Der Filter sollte bei einem Koiteich mindestens für eine Umwälzung 1 x pro Stunde ausgelegt sein
- 1 x 110 Ausgang bei 15.000l Durchfluss??? Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass ein druckfreies 110er Rohr nicht mehr als 8 bis 10.000l pro Stunde durchlässt.
- 60l Biokammer bei einem 20.000l Koiteich sind schlichtweg VIEL zu wenig! Zumal hier auch keine Belüftung/Bewegung des __ Hel-X vorgesehen ist. Ich verstehe den Sinn von Matten hinter dem Hel-X auch nicht...

Kurzum: Das von dir genannte Produkt passt nicht zu deinem Teich. Meine Meinung.

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


PS: Minimalanforderung für deinen Teich wäre etwas in der Art: https://www.dvs-filtertechniek.com/DUITS/cl35.html


----------



## Corny80 (12. März 2021)

Danke für eure Antworten. 
Ich hätte allerdings gerne einen solchen Kombifilter (also am besten Trommelfilter und Bio in einem), weil ich weniger Platz benötige und der Installationsaufwand geringer wäre. Bin auch nicht so begabt bei solchen Dingen, muss ich gestehen. 
Vielleicht habt ihr eine passende Kombi-Alternative für meinen erwähnten.


----------



## Corny80 (12. März 2021)

Der wäre besser, oder?
https://www.real.de/product/3459275...MIzp3rzLWp7wIVEtWyCh1lhwCSEAQYDSABEgKQkfD_BwE


----------



## Biko (12. März 2021)

Wenn ich dein Profil richtig lese, hast du derzeit etwa 15-20 Kilo Fisch in deinem Teich. Das bedeutet, du solltest im Sommer etwa 150-200 Gramm Futter pro Tag in den Teich werfen.
Wenn du die Biostufe mit __ Hel-X 13 (bewegt und belüftet) füllst, benötigst du davon mindestens 40 L. Wenn deine Fische größer werden, wovon bei deinem Besatz auszugehen ist, wird sich die benötigte Futtermenge verdreifachen. Dann brauchst du wesentlich mehr Biologie.
Deshalb habe ich den CL35 vorgeschlagen. Der war meiner Meinung nach ausreichend und auch zukunftssicher.
Aber wir hatten hier im Forum schon oft Diskussionen darüber, wie viel Biologie notwendig ist. Ich bin da mit meiner Meinung am unteren Ende des Spektrums, weil ich denke, dass der Teich selbst ebenfalls viel Biologie bereitstellt


----------



## Zacky (12. März 2021)

Hallo.



Biko schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Sinn von Matten hinter dem __ Hel-X auch nicht...



Möchte nur kurz etwas zu dem Punkt sagen. Ich habe bei mir auch noch Japanmatten hinter dem (bewegten) Helix und bilde mir ein, dass es Sinn macht. Mit den Japanmatten halte ich (gefühlt) relativ viel Abrieb der Bakterien zurück, was so nicht mehr in den Teich gelangt. Ich habe auch nur bewegtes Helix.

Spricht denn grundsätzlich etwas dagegen, Japanmatten noch am Ende der Filterstrecke zu haben? Ist es nachteilig oder einfach eher unnötig, weil... ?


----------



## Corny80 (12. März 2021)

Mal ne andere Frage:
Wie würde ich denn die Pumpe (im Teich) mit dem Trommelfilter verbinden? An der Pumpe ist ja ein Schlauch und kein Rohr. In den Trommelfilter kommt man ja nur mit 3 Rohren.


----------



## Biko (12. März 2021)

Dafür gibt es Adapter.
Die anderen beiden Eingänge kannst du mit einer Kappe verschließen.
Ist sehr simpel.

Sieht dann ungefähr so aus (bei mir sind es halt 2 Schläuche, die ankommen):


----------



## samorai (12. März 2021)

Ich habe es ebenfalls so, vom Schlauch auf 75, dann 110.


----------



## samorai (12. März 2021)

Zacky schrieb:


> Japanmatten halte ich (gefühlt) relativ viel Abrieb der Bakterien zurück, was so nicht mehr in den Teich
> gelangt. Ich habe auch nur bewegtes Helix.



Ich habe hinter dem TF  dann Bürsten (Genisis, gewellt) um die Biologie so sauber wie möglich zu halten.
Der Filter Aufbau ist aber etwas anders wie bei dir.
Hinter den Bürsten kommt der Rieselfilter.
Im zweiten Strang hinter dem TF kommt erst stagnierendes Hel- x und dann noch mal Bürsten, dabei erfolgt die Anstroemung aus der Mitte und danach nochmals Bürsten.
Ist zwar nicht konform so, aber macht auch sauber.
Konform wäre wie im ersten Strang, erst Bürsten und dann die Biologie. 
Dazu will ich mal sagen das mit den Japan Matten ist Ansichts Sache, der eine will sie, der andere nicht. 
Und ich sage dir auch warum :
Behindern den Flow, schlecht in der Reinigung. 

Keiner weiß wie man Japanmatten richtig reinigt und sie werden schwer bei dem heraus ziehen bzw man zerstört die "Stapel Arbeit", auf diese Arbeiten kann man auch verzichten.


----------



## Corny80 (12. März 2021)

Achso das dürfte ja nicht allzu schwer sein.
Und wie ist es eigentlich mit dem Schmutzwasser, was nach der Spülung weg kommt? Hat man dadurch dann nicht Wasserverlust im Teich? Also wenn ich nämlich den Filter gereinigt habe, also das Wasser im Filter ablaufen lasse, muss ja wieder neues in den Filter gepumpt werden und ich habe einen Wasserverlust im Teich.


----------



## samorai (12. März 2021)

Eigentlich ist es nicht so schlimm, du spuelst ja nur die Siebe frei, da geht kein Wasser flöten.
Kommt auf der Wasser Entnahme an, aus dem Teich oder per Wasser Schluss Leitung.


----------



## Zacky (13. März 2021)

Hallo Hans-Christian @Biko 


Biko schrieb:


> verstehe den Sinn von Matten hinter dem __ Hel-X auch nicht...


Aus welchen Punkten ziehst Du diesen Schluss?


Zacky schrieb:


> Spricht denn grundsätzlich etwas dagegen, Japanmatten noch am Ende der Filterstrecke zu haben? Ist es nachteilig oder einfach eher unnötig, weil... ?


Hast Du vielleicht ein paar Informationen für mich und auch andere Mitleser bezüglich der oben angeführten Frage? Die Frage war ja mehr oder weniger auch an Dich gestellt, weil ich deine Meinung gelesen hatte. Sollten Matten deiner Meinung / Erfahrung nach eher vor dem Helix sein? Oder gar keine Matten? Bieten Matten am Ende keinen biologischen Filterwert mehr? Würde mich über ein paar Antworten freuen. Danke im Voraus. 

Hallo Ron @samorai 


samorai schrieb:


> Und ich sage dir auch warum : Behindern den Flow, schlecht in der Reinigung. Keiner weiß wie man Japanmatten richtig reinigt und sie werden schwer bei dem heraus ziehen bzw man zerstört die "Stapel Arbeit", auf diese Arbeiten kann man auch verzichten.


Danke für deine Einschätzung.  Liegt es also doch eher an den Punkten der Reinigung und der möglichen Flowbremse!? Sind Japanmatten dann generell aus besagten Gründen ungünstig oder nur in Bezug auf die Positionierung am Ende. Wären sie weiter vorne, meinetwegen vor dem Helix, dann besser oder auch als Flowbremse einzuschätzen?

In Bezug auf den Flow und dem daraus begründeten Bremsen würde ich denken, dass Japanmatten - wenn sie denn den Flow stärker bremsen - dann in einer größeren Stückzahl und Fläche verbaut werden könnten. Mehr offene Fläche würde ja bedeuten, dass sich der Wasserstrom besser verteilen kann. Oder? Bei Bürsten brauche ich doch auch eine größere Stückzahl, also auch mehr Fläche, um die größtmögliche Effizienz mit diesen zu erzeugen. Liege ich da falsch? 

Was meinst Du damit, dass keiner weiß, wie man Matten "richtig" reinigt? Normalerweise spült man Matten doch auch nur ab, wie die Bürsten oder gibt es da etwas konkret zu beachten? 

Ich frage nur die ganze Zeit, weil mich das schon echt interessiert und ich bei mir ggf. Anpassungen vornehmen würde, wenn die Matten ein eklatanter Fehler sind. Ich habe Matalamatten in grob hinter dem TF, dann 2 Kammern mit bewegten Helix und am Ende ein 30 cm breiten (tiefen) Streifen mit Japanmatten. Mag sein, dass diese in der Menge und Größe kaum biologische Filterwirkung haben, weil zu geirnge Fläche, aber Abrieb halten sie etwas zurück. Ich bin ja stets bemüht, mögliche Fehler auszumerzen und das Optimum für meine Kapazitäten zu erreichen, daher hinterfrage ich auch so viel.


----------



## samorai (13. März 2021)

Zacky schrieb:


> Wären sie weiter vorne, meinetwegen vor dem Helix, dann besser oder auch als Flowbremse einzuschätzen?



Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht denken und es kommt auch auf den Nutzen an bzw was will der Nutzer erreichen mit den Japan Matten.
Biologie ist klar und was noch, ein absolut klares Wasser ohne den geringsten Schmutzanteil?
Das würde sehr schnell ein Damenstrumpf am Ablauf des Filters beweisen, das dass nicht geht.



Zacky schrieb:


> Mehr offene Fläche würde ja bedeuten, dass sich der Wasserstrom besser verteilen kann. Oder?



Sollte so sein, aber wie Filtern wir denn, das Wasser wird nicht mit einem Durchlauf über die Filter sofort sauber. Nein, dazu bedarf es mehrere Umläufe durch den Filter .



Zacky schrieb:


> Was meinst Du damit, dass keiner weiß, wie man Matten "richtig" reinigt? Normalerweise spült man Matten doch auch nur ab, wie die Bürsten oder gibt es da etwas konkret zu beachten?



Die Bürsten fangen vorn den Dreck , entgegensetzt der Strömung , im Strömungsschatten bildet sich dabei die Biologie . Gereinigt wird nur der vordere Bereich.
Das macht sich bei den Japan Matten deutlich schlechter.



Zacky schrieb:


> Ich frage nur die ganze Zeit, weil mich das schon echt interessiert und ich bei mir ggf. Anpassungen vornehmen würde, wenn die Matten ein eklatanter Fehler sind. Ich habe Matalamatten in grob hinter dem TF, dann 2 Kammern mit bewegten Helix und am Ende ein 30 cm breiten (tiefen) Streifen mit Japanmatten. Mag sein, dass diese in der Menge und Größe kaum biologische Filterwirkung haben, weil zu geirnge Fläche, aber Abrieb halten sie etwas zurück. Ich bin ja stets bemüht, mögliche Fehler auszumerzen und das Optimum für meine Kapazitäten zu erreichen, daher hinterfrage ich auch so viel.



Der oben erwähnte Damenstrumpf ist ein gutes Testmittel um zu sehen wieviel Schmutz ein Filter an den nächsten abgibt.

Ein paar Fragen habe ich auch noch; 
Warum sind Japan Matten nicht weiß? __ Hel-x kauft man bevorzugt in der Farbe weiß um den Bakterien Belag besser zu sehen.
Wieso werden Japanmatten nicht im Rieselfilter eingesetzt? Viel Sauerstoff und die Aufspaltung des Wassers sollten sie auch schaffen.


----------



## Biko (13. März 2021)

Hallo Zacky, 
meine Aussage hat sich im Speziellen auf den von Corny80 vorgeschlagenen Filter bezogen. Dieser Filter teilt das mögliche Volumen für die Biologie jeweils zur Hälfte in ein (kleines) Becken für z.B. __ Hel-X und ein weiteres (kleines) Becken für z.B. Matten (wobei das Produktbild hier normale Schaumstoffpatronen zeigt...). Bei einem Kombifilter ist - so denke ich - ein wesentliches Argument die Platzfrage. Hier würde ich immer dem Hel-X den Vorzug geben. Anders wäre es vielleicht, wenn ich ohnedies genügend Platz zur Verfügung habe und eine ausgebreitete Filterstrecke aufbauen kann. Doch selbst dann würde ich ein leichter zu reinigendes Medium wählen.
Ich hatte 8 Jahre lang eine Filteranlage mit Schaumstoffpatronen und Matten - allerdings ohne TF davor - und habe die regelmäßigen Reinigungsarbeiten gehasst. Stand dabei immer bis zu den Knien in der Soße . Das will ich definitiv nie wieder!  Mir reicht es schon, dass ich diese Arbeiten weiterhin im Kleinen bei meinen Aquarien machen muss 
Bezüglich des angesprochenen Abriebs vom Hel-X kann ich das nicht bestätigen. Aber das ist nur ein persönlicher Erfahrungswert. Bei mir läuft das Wasser nach vorheriger Reinigung mit einem TF mit 75 mikron Edelstahlsieb direkt aus der bewegten und belüfteten Hel-X-Kammer wieder zurück in den Teich. Das Hel-X 13 ist schön braun, aber nie mit Belag versetzt. Eine Trübung o.ä. durch möglichen Abrieb kann ich nicht feststellen. Heute konnte ich z.B. zwei __ Kröten durch das kristallklare Wasser beim Liebesspiel in 1,8m Wassertiefe zusehen. Auch im Sommer war das Wasser absolut klar. 
Aus genanten Gründen sehe ich unter den gegebenen Umständen keinen Vorteil einer Matte am Ende der Filterstrecke. Die möglichen Nachteile (Flowbremse und mühsame Reinigung) sind aber unübersehbar.

Soweit meine Erfahrungen.
Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Zacky (13. März 2021)

Danke für euer Feedback. @Biko und @samorai 



samorai schrieb:


> Warum sind Japan Matten nicht weiß? __ Hel-x kauft man bevorzugt in der Farbe weiß um den Bakterien Belag besser zu sehen.


Die Frage ist wohl berechtigt!  ...kann ich Dir aber auch nicht beantworten. 



samorai schrieb:


> Wieso werden Japanmatten nicht im Rieselfilter eingesetzt? Viel Sauerstoff und die Aufspaltung des Wassers sollten sie auch schaffen.


...auch eine gute Frage. Bei mir habe ich Japanmatten, Matala-Matten und Kaldness im Riesler auf den 3 Etagen verbaut.  Keine Ahnung, ob das so konform ist.


----------



## Mushi (13. März 2021)

Die Farbe ist völlig egal, auch weiß bringt keine zuverlässige Aussage, da Biofilm farblos ist.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Mushi (13. März 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Aus genanten Gründen sehe ich unter den gegebenen Umständen keinen Vorteil einer Matte am Ende der Filterstrecke. Die möglichen Nachteile (Flowbremse und mühsame Reinigung) sind aber unübersehbar.



Hallo Hans-Christian,

das liegt nur an der Anordnung der Matten, ob eine Flowbremse ensteht. Ich würde sie so stellen, dass es keine zwangsgeführte Filterung ist und der Widerstand gegen null geht.

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Biko (13. März 2021)

Mushi schrieb:


> Ich würde sie so stellen, dass es keine zwangsgeführte Filterung ist und der Widerstand gegen null geht.


Aber ist dann überhaupt noch eine Durchspülung der Matten gewährleistet?
Wenn nein, welchen Zweck haben sie dann?


----------



## Mushi (13. März 2021)

Die Durchströmung der Matten ist gewährleistet, nur eben nicht zu 100%. Dadurch tritt dennoch ein Feinfiltereffekt tritt ein. Wenn Du mit geschlossenen Augen durch den Wald gehst, bleibst Du immer wieder an einem Baum hängen, obwohl es viele freie Zwischenräume gäbe!

Filterung muss nicht zwangsgeführt sein, das siehst Du auch bei manchen Bürstenfiltern, wenn oben oder unten absichtlich Wasser an den Bürsten vorbei kann.

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## troll20 (13. März 2021)

Aber die Japanmatten sollen doch gar nicht durchspült werden. Sondern an ihnen vorbei soll das Wasser geführt werden.
Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden


----------



## Mushi (13. März 2021)

Es gibt unterschiedliche Strategien, ich würde es so bauen wie Peter Waddington:

https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQmq6BEWMtrOVgQR71V2YThN1t9tcn0IAxTmw&usqp=CAU

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Corny80 (14. März 2021)

Würde eigentlich auch nur der Trommelfilter bei mir reichen? Also ohne Biofilterung? Nur mechanisch über die Trommel? 
Mein Wunsch wäre es dauerhaft mindestens eine Klarheit von Stufe 2 hinzubekommen (auf einer Skala von 1 - 10, wobei 1 perfekt wäre und 10 vollkommen trüb).
Bei meinem aktuellen Kammerfilter schaffe ich meistens nur höchstens Stufe 3.


----------



## Biko (14. März 2021)

Klares Wasser ist eine Sache, gute Wasserqualität eine andere. Da du Fische im Teich hast, ist die Wasserqualität der wichtigere Parameter. Diesen erreichst du nur mit der entsprechenden  Biologie.


----------



## Corny80 (18. März 2021)

Könnte ich meinen CS (Compactsieve 2) vor den Trommelfilter schalten? Da bleibt immer sehr viel grober Schmutz (vor allem Fadenalgen) hängen und der würde dann den Trommelfilter entlasten. Mit dem Durchfluss müsste es auch passen.


----------



## troll20 (18. März 2021)

Aber der CS2 ist doch gepumpt und muss händisch gereinigt werden. Warum sollte man dann erst das grobe klein häckseln und in den CS2 pumpen um es mit der Hand zu entfernen um es dann nochmal mit einem Trommelfilter zu säubern. Obwohl der Trommelfilter das voll automatisch und dann auch noch in Schwerkraft mit weniger Stromverbrauch macht 

Irgendwie steh ich auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## PeBo (18. März 2021)

Corny80 schrieb:


> Könnte ich meinen CS (Compactsieve 2) vor den Trommelfilter schalten?


Hallo Corny, oder du sparst dir den Trommelfilter und   rüstest den CS2 auf automatisierte Reinigung um, wie hier beschrieben. Und danach schaltest du einen kleinen Bürstenfilter, der durch die grobe Vorfiltrierung bestimmt auch wenig Wartung erfordert. Danach solltest du eigentlich ähnlich klares Wasser wie mit einem Trommler erhalten, bevor es in die Biologie (dein 3-Kammerfilter) geht. Dein 3-Kammer Filter wird dann natürlich so gut wie nicht mehr gereinigt, da er nur noch als biologischer Filter arbeiten soll.

Ich baue zur Zeit auch um:
 
Dieser 300 Liter Bürstenfilter wird bei mir jetzt zwischen CS2 mit automatischer Reinigung und Mehrkammerfilter und parallel zum Kammerfilter in einem neuen Filterstrang zu einem weiteren Bürstenfilter geschaltet.

Das ganze ist weniger Kostenintensiv bei hoffentlich ähnlicher Leistung im Vergleich zu einem Trommelfilter. In meiner Vorstellung soll der Bürstenfilter dabei als erweiterter Vorfilter mit etwas biologischer Wirkung funktionieren.
Man benötigt halt etwas Platz. Der Bürstenfilter wird bei mir übrigens teilweise eingegraben.
Ende des Jahres kann ich auch meine Erfahrungen mitteilen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Whyatt (18. März 2021)

Hi Peter,
Gefällt mir gut. Ab und zu den Schmodder vom Boden absaugen und gut is. Ausfallsicher und bewährt.
Zu und Ablauf liegen beide ziemlich hoch. Läuft das Wasser da über die Bürsten?
Oder täuscht das?
Viel Erfolg damit


----------



## samorai (18. März 2021)

Hallo Peter!
Du bist ja mit den Verbesserungen nicht mehr zu schlagen. 

Kleiner Tipp zum Bürsten Filter.
Es ist besser den Ablauf tiefer zu setzen wie der Einlauf.
Das hat folgendes auf sich : alles was schwebt *kann* bei gleicher Höhe von Ab - und Zulauf über die Bürsten hinweg schwimmen.
Um das zu verhindern ist der Ablauf tiefer wie die letzte Bürsten Reihe Oberkante .
Ist jetzt kein Beinbruch setzt du noch ein Bogen 60 °  vor dem Ablauf.
Ich glaube "Whyatt" spielt auch darauf an.


----------



## PeBo (18. März 2021)

Whyatt schrieb:


> Zu und Ablauf liegen beide ziemlich hoch. Läuft das Wasser da über die Bürsten?


Ja, beides liegt oben. Dadurch habe ich nicht das Problem, dass mir der Filter leer läuft, wenn die Pumpe mal abgestellt wird. Aber an den Zulauf wird noch ein Bogen mit Rohr nach unten angeschlossen. Wie man sieht ist das zur Zeit noch im Bau.
Die beiden Bürstenreihen in der Mitte werden „obenrum“ rasiert, und die äußeren Bürsten werden „untenrum“ rasiert (ganz wie im richtigen Leben  ). Dadurch wird das Wasser teilweise durch die Bürsten (kürzester Weg) und teilweise in einer auf- ab Bewegung (besonders wenn schon etwas zugesetzt) geführt. Soweit die Theorie, ob es auch in der Praxis so funktioniert werde ich hoffentlich demnächst sehen können.

Gruß Peter


----------



## PeBo (18. März 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Um das zu verhindern ist der Ablauf tiefer wie die letzte Bürsten Reihe Oberkante .


Hallo Ron, das ist bei mir gegeben, da die letzte Bürstenreihe oberhalb des Ablaufs aufgehängt ist.

Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (18. März 2021)

Du brauchst kein Bogen um das Wasser auf wenig Raum gut zu verteilen, das macht so ne Art Spoiler / Wasser Leiter viel besser.
Ich gehe jetzt raus und mache ein Foto.


----------



## samorai (18. März 2021)

Ist einfaches thermisch verformtes PE in70°nur durch einen Kabelbinder gehalten, öffnet sich selbst durch den ankommenden Volumenstrom. 
Das Wasser wird gut in allen Richtungen verteilt, ideal für wenig Raum in einem Bürsten Filter. 
Mach einen Test wenn der Filter in Betrieb ist, einfach ein Brett ca im70° Winkel vorhalten, man kann es regelrecht an den Händen spüren wie sich der Wasser Lauf in allen Richtungen verhält.


----------



## PeBo (18. März 2021)

Hi Ron, das hatte ich schon mal auf einem Bild von dir entdeckt. Klasse Idee, und sehr flach!
So etwas in der Art werde ich testen. Das geht natürlich nur, wenn der Filter bereits in Betrieb gegangen ist. Man erreicht damit bestimmt eine gute Verteilung und ein beruhigtes Fließtempo.
Danke für den Tipp!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Corny80 (19. März 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Aber der CS2 ist doch gepumpt und muss händisch gereinigt werden. Warum sollte man dann erst das grobe klein häckseln und in den CS2 pumpen um es mit der Hand zu entfernen um es dann nochmal mit einem Trommelfilter zu säubern. Obwohl der Trommelfilter das voll automatisch und dann auch noch in Schwerkraft mit weniger Stromverbrauch macht
> 
> Irgendwie steh ich auf dem Schlauch.


Ja da entferne ich jeden Tag ein bisschen Dreck (hauptsächlich Fadenalgen), womit ich aber kein Problem habe. Ich wollte nur wissen, ob das ok wäre den noch davor zu lassen oder ob das eher schwachsinnig wäre.  Ich dachte, weil dann die Spülvorgänge im Trommelfilter seltener wären. Weil ja viel Grobes schon entfernt wäre. Weniger Arbeit wäre es für mich auch, den CS stehen zu lassen und dann von dort mit Rohren in den TF zu gehen. Aber wenn das unsinnig wäre, hau ich ihn weg.


----------



## Corny80 (23. März 2021)

Ich hab keinen Bodenablauf, es muss also sowieso gepumpt werden


----------



## siegbert (26. März 2021)

Corny80 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich erwäge mir einen Trommelfilter zuzulegen. Am liebsten wäre mir einer, bei dem Biokammern integriert sind, damit auch noch eine biologische Reinigung stattfindet.
> 
> Ich bin auf diesen hier gestoßen:
> ...



Einen normalen Trommler mit separater Biokammer würde ich persönlich bevorzugen. Da kann man notfalls auch mal den Trommler oder die Bio gegen ein größeres Modell tauschen. Die Kombi Modelle haben dafür aber den Vorteil das sie weniger Platz und keine extra Leitung benötigen. Die Biokammer würde auch mit beweglichen Filtermaterial bestücken und nicht mit Matten. Empfehlen kann ich dir da den ATF Compact von Ammerlandfilter, macht was er soll und ist sehr solide gebaut. Ein ähnliches Modell gibt es auch von Inazumma. Ob Kombi oder nicht, ich würde mich auf jeden Fall einen aus Edelstahl entscheiden. Du kannst die meisten Filter auch ohne große Probleme gepumpt betreiben, wie schon geschrieben wurde sollte die anderen Eingänge dann natürlich mit Kappen verschlossen werden


----------



## Tuppertasse (27. März 2021)

Habe ich auch so gemacht.
Habe einen Trommler und separat dann einfach eine Regentonne als Biotonne gemacht. Funktioniert gut


----------



## Corny80 (2. Apr. 2021)

Sind mir leider zu teuer die von Ammerlandfilter und Inazumma, dafür kriegt man ja schon einen ordentlichen Gebrauchtwagen. 
Bis 2.000 wäre ich dabei.


----------

